
Control the SSL CAs your browser trusts - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/control-the-ssl-cas-your-browser-trusts
======
nailer
Hey there! Author here. We've got instructions for working out which root
store you're using (it's based on your OS and browser) and instructions for
configuring the major root stores: OS X, Windows, Firefox and Android.

We weren't able to identify a way to disable inbuilt certificates on iOS 9 -
Apple Configurator 2 only allows the addition of certificates. If the HN
community knows of a mechanism to do this, let us know and we'll update the
article and credit you.

